

Show HN: my weekend project, Good Old Google Reader  - PixelRobot
http://oldgreader.appspot.com

======
ImprovedSilence
I honestly don't miss the old design that much, but I direly miss the shared
aspect of it. This looks interesting though, maybe I"ll give it a try, I'd
like to move away from google stuff if I can these days...

~~~
RexRollman
See, I'm the opposite; I dislike the new UI (even though I like what they've
done with the redesign of Gmail).

------
funksta
Does anyone know if there is a Greasemonkey script or user stylesheet that
lets you get the old Google Reader UI back? I didn't use the sharing features
much, but I hate the visual aspect of the new redesign.

~~~
sdfjkl
I've had a shot at fixing the worst parts of the new UI (shrinking the massive
button bars and bringing blue titles back). The instructions are for Safari,
but the included CSS should work in any browser that can eat a user style
sheet:

[https://plus.google.com/114301087219148980063/posts/L96Nt6Dv...](https://plus.google.com/114301087219148980063/posts/L96Nt6DvGsQ)

~~~
funksta
Thanks, but it looks like we have different gripes. I've put my changes up in
a gist as well; check it out to see if they help you too:

<https://gist.github.com/1343945>

------
Zhenya
Sure, I'd love to check this out!

Could you please run a demo with a link on your main page(did I miss it?) I
don't think having users upload their info just to see a demo is good
practice.

~~~
PixelRobot
I added a little preview of how the output looks like.

------
dazzawazza
I submitted nothing to the landing page and got:

    
    
      Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/_webapp25.py", line 703, in __call__
          handler.post(*groups)
        File "/base/data/home/apps/s~oldgreader/1.354495002931951805/main.py", line 25, in post
          blob_info = upload_files[0]
      IndexError: list index out of range

~~~
PixelRobot
Yes, It's a known bug. Thanks for reporting it anyway.

------
PixelRobot
I thought some people would be interested in a way to get the data out of all
those ugly JSON files where Google put all your old social data from Google
Reader, so here's Good Old Google Reader. Still alpha, but this is what I've
got so far. Any thoughts? I made most of it yesterday, so there's still a lot
of room for improvement.

------
bjmarte
I switched from bloglines.com to google reader years ago. I went back and
checked it out after the redesign disaster and it looks quite good. I think
I'm switching back to that.

